# Tape that sticks to my dash?



## mattyjman

I need to find a way to get tape to stick to my dash so i can lay down some fiberglass molds. 

All the tape I've used won't work. It just simply won't stick as the surface is soo smooth and slick. 

How do you guys get tape to stick? Or do you use some other method of masking the dash area for molds?


----------



## jcollin76

Is it slick from products on your dash? Dawn dish soap (plain blue original) will strip that off to get down to factory finish... Tape would prob stick then.


----------



## simplicityinsound

i use 3m blue or 3m green. if you dont mind spending more go 3m green.

but like he said, its not that tape wont stick, its probably due to the fact that all the protectant over the years have soaked in.

you can use soapy water like above, but i general use a bit of rubbing alcohol to get rid of the oil, give it a good rub, but not too much, some dash's colors will fade with too much, let it dry, and try again with tape.

b


----------



## mattyjman

did the rubbing alcohol bit, didn't help. i can try dawn... i'll try the green 3m too... is that a painters tape still, like the blue one or would i have to find that elsewhere?


----------



## mikey7182

mattyjman said:


> did the rubbing alcohol bit, didn't help. i can try dawn... i'll try the green 3m too... is that a painters tape still, like the blue one or would i have to find that elsewhere?


They have the green at Home Depot/Space Age. Usually right next to the blue.


----------



## dogsbark26

In my experience, all of the above suggestions are good ones. I use diluted ammonia to clean dash before application of the 3m "painters" tape.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Scrap the tape... 

Get some THIN plastic, like what's used to cover your drycleaning... 

Get some CHEAP NAPA spray glue (sprays like spraypaint, total GARBAGE for anything else) 

Spray glue onto plastic only

after a few seconds, apply to dash and smooth out best you can... work carefully, it's delicate.. 

The glue is crap, IF any actually sticks to anything, a little goo gone takes it off..


----------



## mkb

Get some Gorilla brand duct tape and warm it up a little, it sticks to anything.


----------



## simplicityinsound

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Scrap the tape...
> 
> Get some THIN plastic, like what's used to cover your drycleaning...
> 
> Get some CHEAP NAPA spray glue (sprays like spraypaint, total GARBAGE for anything else)
> 
> Spray glue onto plastic only
> 
> after a few seconds, apply to dash and smooth out best you can... work carefully, it's delicate..
> 
> The glue is crap, IF any actually sticks to anything, a little goo gone takes it off..


becareful though Aaron, i have had googone completely remove the paint on certain vehicles's interior trim. some its totally fine, but on a few, when i whiped it with googone cloth, the entire paint just bubbled and flaked off, i guess it depends on if its a painted piece of color molded into the plastic. good thing those were A pillars and stuff that i was going to sand and strip anyway


----------



## IBcivic

Spray some Simple Green, and let it soak for a few mins and wipe it off. Do not let it dry and do it in the shade, on a cool dash.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

I had this problem, and it didnt go away until I both simple greened and rubbed them down with a ton of alchohol. I swear the previous owner bought gallons of protectant and soaked my plastic parts in it.

Of course, at your own risk, im sure certain products could have problems.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

simplicityinsound said:


> becareful though Aaron, i have had googone completely remove the paint on certain vehicles's interior trim. some its totally fine, but on a few, when i whiped it with googone cloth, the entire paint just bubbled and flaked off, i guess it depends on if its a painted piece of color molded into the plastic. good thing those were A pillars and stuff that i was going to sand and strip anyway


 
Good point Bing... but as with any "advice" given here, comes with a "use at your own risk" disclaimer implied... :laugh:


----------



## jtaudioacc

I use some pre kleano, or other wax removal. But, you must test it in spot you won't see to make sure it's not removing some coloring. I can't remember the last time it did though.

sometimes,it's just the dirt that's stuck in your "protectant" that is coming off.


----------



## sqshoestring

What takes it off is naptha or even mineral spirits. But you have to wipe it on, then wipe it off with a dry rag, completely. It should not harm anything including paint, but anything can happen you know. Alcohol should work too, surprised it did not work better than that. I usually use a soap type cleaner after naptha, like glass cleaner or 409/etc or dawn depending on what it is. With wax and protectant you have to wipe the stuff off or it stays there, or rinse it off. Dawn will strip the wax off the outside of your car too but naptha is much faster to do.

It might be protectant, or if not painted some of the mold release agents they use are a serious pain to get off.


----------



## dietDrThunder

Another suggestion is to go to a dollar store and buy some LA Awesome spray cleaner. It's cheap, and it's way stronger than Simple Green...works great.


----------

